# 3 silkie bearded bantaman chicks ordered



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

In mid or early Feb my chicks will be arriving. They will be aprox 2 months old. Any advice is greatly appreciated! I have a brooder ready for them and plan on keeping them there until feathered. I just pray that the shipping won't be too hard on them ! Any tips and tricks I should know about? Thanks!


----------



## dutchbunny83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Where did you order from that you can get just bearded silkies??? All of the places I've ordered from include bearded and non-bearded and I've yet to get a bearded one. I'd love to order just bearded. THANKS!!!


----------

